# Short-term Spanish Classes/Courses in Spain



## tdurden04 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi there. First-time poster here. 

I'm considering moving to Spain from the USA with my wife before our jobs begin in January. (We are law school graduates.) 

We're interested in living cheaply and taking local Spanish courses, preferably at a university or through some other reputable program. I couldn't find similar threads about this by searching the forum, so I thought I'd ask my questions here. 

Does anyone have any experience with taking ~3 month Spanish classes in Spain? Any universities you recommend? Any programs I should steer clear of? We are also very flexible as to the city we eventually move to. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. We're of course willing to pay the tuition for these programs, and the primary purpose of our living in Spain is to brush up on our already-proficient (but somewhat rusty) Spanish. 

If these questions have already been covered, my apologies. Just point me in the general direction of the previous discussions. Thanks!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

tdurden04 said:


> Hi there. First-time poster here.
> 
> I'm considering moving to Spain from the USA with my wife before our jobs begin in January. (We are law school graduates.)
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome!

Fantastic that you have the opportunity to take 3 months out and learn a language! lucky you ....

I am certain there will be many many language schools that will offer some sort of course that fits with what you are looking for ... but its a bit of an open ended question ...... because Im sure they will be available all over Spain! so in the first instance it may help for you to give an idea of where you would prefer to be ? big City like Barcelona ? smaller City like Malaga ? Coastal Area in the South ? all will have language schools ...

Sue lane:


----------



## tdurden04 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, it is a bit open-ended. We'd go anywhere, and finding a well-regarded program would seal the deal for any particular city. We are steering clear of Barcelona because of Catalan but haven't ruled anywhere else yet. 

Some examples of programs we've found are usually at universities and packaged as "espanol para extranjeros" -- it looks like there are intensive programs at Universidad de Sevilla, Universidad de Pontificia de Salamanca and Autonomous University of Madrid. A reason why we're most interested in university-taught classes is because 1) they may be more reliable and 2) honestly, thinking about putting it on the resume.




Suenneil said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Fantastic that you have the opportunity to take 3 months out and learn a language! lucky you ....
> 
> ...


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

tdurden04 said:


> Hi there. First-time poster here.
> 
> I'm considering moving to Spain from the USA with my wife before our jobs begin in January. (We are law school graduates.)
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

My wife took her Spanish course at Enforex in Madrid. You might want to look it up on the i-net and see what you find. She was quite happy with it!

Cheers


----------



## tdurden04 (Aug 4, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> My wife took her Spanish course at Enforex in Madrid. You might want to look it up on the i-net and see what you find. She was quite happy with it!
> 
> Cheers


Ended up taking the Intensive/Immersion Spanish courses at ESADE Business School in Barcelona. It was great. Very expensive, but well worth it for someone not working - especially if taking a break from graduate school. It was a great exposure to MBA programs, too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tdurden04 said:


> Ended up taking the Intensive/Immersion Spanish courses at ESADE Business School in Barcelona. It was great. Very expensive, but well worth it for someone not working - especially if taking a break from graduate school. It was a great exposure to MBA programs, too.


Thanks for letting us know!
In case people don't know ESDE is a very well known business school in Barcelona (in Madrid too??), so it's not surprising that the course was good but expensive. I didn't know they did these types of courses as well. They are presumably with a business focus?


----------

